# Baby Onesie



## acskill (Feb 20, 2018)

Printing my first baby onesie. Any tips on temp, time and other tactics?

Thank you.


----------



## acskill (Feb 20, 2018)

Via heat press


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

What method of transfer?


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

Screen printing?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't be shy, give us some more info...


----------

